# Deviantart.com



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.kyani.deviantart.com

LOVE DA


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

www.hesmyking.deviantart.com ^_^


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

*http://maverickkrawwks.deviantart.com

[:  *


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm bramblefox.deviantart.com. I'll look for ya'll there! (love it, by the way)


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

<3DA.
just made a new account to go with my new little portrait business i'm venturing into...
it's olympicdreams16


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

heres mine http://mellandshad.deviantart.com/
i am only new to DA but am addicted already!!!  lol


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm creating an account to explore it further.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

http://thisxyearsxfashion.deviantart.com/


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.mercymoon.deviantart.com/


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

www.wildfeathers.deviantart.com


----------



## HeartsExtraSkip (Apr 3, 2008)

My site's www.heartsextraskip.deviantart.com
I also have a club though www.ultimate-horses-club.deviantart.com


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

buuuuump!

http://maishiara.deviantart.com/


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

...how do you add stuff to your front page?


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Mine is 
http://nisira.deviantart.com/
was going to post a similar topic, and then i found this! Hehe!


----------



## Molly (Jul 4, 2008)

http://mollykate.deviantart.com/


Addd meee.


----------



## darkangel (Mar 7, 2008)

mine is http://darkangels280.deviantart.com/


----------



## Einsam (Jun 6, 2008)

http://weisswein.deviantart.com/


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes!! Love it 

ArtimMyst


----------



## Silvermare (Apr 5, 2008)

You can find me at http://silvermare.deviantart.com/ , though I'm not as active at the site as I once was. I don't currently have a scanner or a cable to upload pictures from my camera, so it makes sharing new work a wee bit challenging.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Heres mine! 
http://omgpink.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

knhappyface.deviantart.com

Meee! =)


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Art and some photography - http://chasefordcharisma.deviantart.com

Photography - http://tralissaandalusians.deviantart.com

I currently got a new camera, and am still doing photography, but I can't upload anything over this laptop, because it is too freaking slow, and it doesn't have photoshop or anything, so I can't resize my photo's. They will all be put up when everything is back on track.

My house burnt down in July, so have been living in one of the stables that we had converted into a little bedroom type of thing, and we have a cabin, so that we come in here in the day and use the laptop and stuff. 

I should be back on in November/December time.


----------



## Rocky31 (Sep 21, 2008)

all you creative types (and if you're posting to deviat art you must be creative!) need to post at vizmojo - they need some help over there! Free software download lets you create and post to your hearts content. You can upload to facebook and myspace etc. Invite friends to view - send links, comment, whatever. I tried it with some pictures that were posted here - I posted them under Adventures since the girl who owned the horses was from Austrailia - I think she liked it . . . I'm going to try messing with the software more but am unfortunately only a 'wantabe' creative type - I'm going to keep at it though. Here's the one I did of horses . . . 
http://vizmojo.net/Canvas.aspx?ZXVC=396B82A69FAD1297

but here's one that someone else posted under sports
http://vizmojo.net/Canvas.aspx?ZXVC=689D69C155B4C481


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I just joined. Don't have my bearings yet as to what to do with it now that I have a page. But here is mine if anyone wants to reference it in the future:

http://cat80.deviantart.com/


----------

